# Spotting in the middle of my cycle???



## erica57401 (Nov 27, 2007)

So I'm about 17 days into my cycle and I'm spotting?? DH and I DTD 2 days after the last AF ended using the PO method and I was pretty sure nothing....ya know....stuck....

could this be implantation bleeding?? I have a 5.5mo old girl....and I don't know if I'm ready for this again....

I did just get over the stomach flu and I'm wondering if it just didn't throw my cycle off.

any thoughts???


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

You can occasionally spot during ovulation- I've had it only ever happen to me once, so it can happen randomly. Nursing and a stomach flu can totall mess up your cycles- I would not guess implantation.


----------

